# Will buck try to breed a pregnant doe?



## daisychick

I am a newbie to pen breeding.  I have a young buck, just turned a year and this will be his second time breeding.  He is in a pen with my 2 does, who are both first timers.  He was put in there the end of December and he was very interested in both of them then.  I saw him mount and mate each of them a few times.  Then on the 8th of January he was very interested again in my black doe and I saw a lot of breeding going on so I wrote down that day too.   Now yesterday he was very interested in my brown doe again.   So my main question is, if they were bred on the first matings the end of December would there be any way that he would be interested in them now because they are just in the same pen or would they really have to be in heat again for him to be interested???  I am wondering if they do "take" on a breeding will a young buck continue to try to breed does even if they are pregnant.   How do you know when to take him out of the pen?   Will he just ignore them if no more heat cycles happen or will he mount them just for the heck of it cause he has the opportunity?   I am trying to watch pretty close so I can get an approximate breeding date.   Do you think I should assume they didn't take the first cycle and this is their second one happening? 

I know a lot of people do natural field breeding and leave the buck out there with the does so any insight would be great.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

some bucks are more than glad to go for it all the time.  The real question is, are your does acting interested and like they are in heat, or are they being chased around, warn out or  cornered and then bred. A doe that is not in heat isn't going too be cooperative.  

If she is standing willingly, out in the open
flagging at the buck with her tail, she is probably in heat again. 

Do you have a way to separate them, and put them in pens side by side? Then if they come back into heat they will stand near the pen where the buck is in, and you will know for sure they are in heat.


----------



## daisychick

Ok that is what I needed to know.   THANKS!    In the past we have always had the "driveway dates" with a rented buck.  This is the first time I have owned a buck and kept him here.  Also my very first time seeing or trying pen breeding.   I wasn't sure if a buck would just do the deed just to do it, but then again they are males.   No offense guys.    

I can separate them out this week and see if the girls show any interest in him through the fence.   They ran from him at first but there have been a few times I felt they were in "standing heat".  It is so hard to tell because they are all young and new to this and they play so much, running and chasing and bouncing off their wood spools I can never tell if they are serious.


----------

